# Router Bit Set for Raised Panel Doors



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently purchased a 5 pc bit set for Raised Panel Doors which came without any manual or instructions.There is a Stile Bit, Rail Bit, Panel Bit, Door Lock Bit and Glue Joint Bit. In the Past I have made raised panel doors on my table saw but this time I need to make Cathedral Arch Panels and thus need to use the router. The problem I have is in trying to set up the cope cut, I am not sure which bit to use. The rail bit or stile bit? Also, I am having trouble determining the exact height to set the bits to assure a good match when assembling the doors. I am using a Hitachi 12V in a home made table with a Rockler insert. I bought a height Jig from Rockler but it does not seem to line up with these bits. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stephens

The Rail Bit bit is the one for the cope cut,it's the 1st bit you want to start off with,, it should be set where you leave on about 1/8" of stock on the bottom edge..but I do suggest you use wider stock than you need for the parts to the frame...the norm is 2 7/16" to 2 1/2" wide so to say if you use 5" wide stock and the rip the stock into 2 parts after the router job but b/4 you rip it you use the stile bit on it 1st. and then use the bit on the stile parts as well and then rip it into 2 parts then you have all 4 parts you need...

It makes it easy to run the cope on wide stock than thin parts you have more control over the cut, just use a good push block/ a 1"x 8" x 10" block of wood makes a great push,you don't need to use a sled that way just some double sided carpet tape to keep the stock to the push block..

Set the bit, it's best when you switch the bits out not to move the router up or down,,most panel sets are matched set,,that's to set they have the cutters the in same place from the bottom up ...

I do suggest you send off for the video below..wood is not cheap now days and it save you from making any firewood.

Arched Raised Panels Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection

===========



Hoss McGr said:


> I recently purchased a 5 pc bit set for Raised Panel Doors which came without any manual or instructions.There is a Stile Bit, Rail Bit, Panel Bit, Door Lock Bit and Glue Joint Bit. In the Past I have made raised panel doors on my table saw but this time I need to make Cathedral Arch Panels and thus need to use the router. The problem I have is in trying to set up the cope cut, I am not sure which bit to use. The rail bit or stile bit? Also, I am having trouble determining the exact height to set the bits to assure a good match when assembling the doors. I am using a Hitachi 12V in a home made table with a Rockler insert. I bought a height Jig from Rockler but it does not seem to line up with these bits. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the Quick Response. I will certainly check out the Video as I do not want to created any more kindling. The sasafrass I am using cost to much for that! I do have a point of clarification though. I am not quite sure of the sequence you suggested in the first paragraph could you please clarify? Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Maurice

Let me try ,, it takes 4 parts to make a door frame,,,two Stiles, and two Rails that have been milled the same...many cut all the parts at the same width at one time and then run them by the router bit, that the hard way and not the safe way.

If you use wide stock it's alot safer, you have more stock to hold on to and to go by the bit.

Then once the router bit has done the job on the ends and the sides of the stock they can be ripped them on the table saw safe and if you have any with rip outs they can be cut off clean and easy ..and the best thing of all the stock will match up because you used one board to make them all..


One more note,,,many get hung up on how to to cut the parts for the door and panel,,,if you use the magic number of 4 ,it's easy to cut your stock just right every time..you don't need your math books to do this..

Most R & P sets cut 7/16" or 1/2" deep,,,so in that way you rip all your parts to 2 7/16" to 2 1/2" wide, so to say if your door is going to be 12" x 18" ,,the rails will be cut to 8" long and the stiles will be 18" long.. 12" -4" =8" ..don't forget about the offset on the frame, 1/2" on all sides of the door frame the norm.
The panel is done the same way..magic number of 4





=======


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Maurice, Bobs tip on milling wider stock, then ripping to it's final dimension, is a great one. Not only is it safer, but I have used his method for making very narrow rails and stiles (for clock doors and such) using a standard R&S set. Here is another good video that you can download or watch for free, just by clicking it.

Podcast #18: Frames & Panels: The Heart of Cabinetmaking — Woodworking Online


----------



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

Bob,

Thank you very much you have been very informative and helpful.


----------



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty,

Thank you for the reference. I have viewed the podcast of that video and it is very informative. I received a video from Rockler when I bought the Templates but it was not nearly as helpful because there was little or not mention as to setting the height of the various bits. Again Thank You and have a Blessed Day.


----------



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

Bob,

One more quick question involving a panel bit with backcutter. When I try to take two or three passes to get to the final pass and height the backcutter takes off way to much material. Should I remove it until the final pass?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

All the panel bits are setup to cut it just right,,the back cutter is also set just right to not take off to much...most have a bearing or a stem to act as a stopping point for the stock ..

It may look like it's taking to much but it's not..the back should look like the front but not as deep..the norm..

=======



Hoss McGr said:


> Bob,
> 
> One more quick question involving a panel bit with backcutter. When I try to take two or three passes to get to the final pass and height the backcutter takes off way to much material. Should I remove it until the final pass?


----------

